# Patterdale terrier - advice needed



## CMC1985 (Sep 25, 2010)

I would like to get a Patterdale terrier. I work during the day (but I have alot of time to give to a dog). My dearest dog of 9 years recently died. She was a terrier cross and I used to walk her 2 miles before work, another 2 miles at lunch (I always come home at lunch)(only a 2 and a half hour afternoon before I would be home again). I live 2 mins from woodland.

The advice I am looking for is would it be fair to get a Patterdale or do you consider they need even more stimulation?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
Probably not going to be much help but didnt want to read without replying. So sorry to hear you lost your dog. They leave behind a big void and break our hearts but oh how they enrich our lives when they are with us  I can definately understand you wanting to share your life with another - I am 

I cant really comment on the Patterdale but I have a little terrier cross (Westie/JR). I had her from 9 weeks and altho I dont work so she isnt left often, she is a really well rounded adaptable little soul (18 months now). My feeling is that a cross is easier than a purebred. I could be wrong but my last dog was a collie x and agaiin sooooo easy to train and took everything in her stride without objection.

Hope you get some more specific answers soon


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello There,
Im so sorry to hear of your recent loss.

I have a male Patterdale, we adopted him from a dog rescue, he came to us as we were fostering, with a broken leg and lots of other injuries from baiting badgers! 
We had to have him crate rested for a few weeks, and my first reaction was Patterdale + crate rest = :scared::scared::scared:
However we all fell in love with the little fella, and he never left!

Patterdales really do fill your life with love and laughter, Mac is sooooo clever, you can literally watch him working things out super-fast from the look on his face, but he has been so very easy to train, he does need boundaries but he learns them faster than any dog ive had! His recall was learnt in minutes which has been amazing for him as we go to the woods most days for an hours walk minimum and he loves every minute, he is always off lead in the woods and runs around the peripheries of where we walk sniffing and sticking his head into everything! He is like a homing pigeon and never roams far from my side.
Patterdales are such loyal dogs and part of why we fell in love with Mac was that he was just 'different' from other dogs, with boundaries put in place he is the easiest most well behaved dog we have ever encoutered (and weve fostered a fair few), he does everything at 100 miles an hour and is always investigating something! 
Patterdales are loyal, funny, mischevious, loveable little characters!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello I own a Patterdale bitch and have many experienced friends with the breed.

What would you want a bitch or a dog?
What coat would you like, smooth, wired, broken?


The 2 miles a walk sounds ideal for a patterdale. Be aware though that they will need very consistant training on recall and obedience. they are a game and hardy little terrier a working animal through and through. Definitely at the harder end of the spectrum of terriers. 

Although loving and loyal little dogs, don't be fooled they are genius's at outwitting and outsmarting you. Very intelligent breed that needs ALOT of stimulation. So not just walks but lots of training sessions and play to keep them little minds going. I would advise if taking on a Patterdale taking part in an activity such as agility or actually working your dog as I do to get the best out of them and also for them to have the best quality of life. Patterdales are mad for the hunt and if they catch a scent they will do anything to get to it. They will bolt and run for miles (with you screaming in hot pursuit.) They do have tendancies to dig, so be prepared for holes and make sure your garden is secure, many people have come to me complaining their terrier has dug out the garden or simply lept the fence. This could be two reasons 1) very game for a scent they have caught whether it be a rabbit or a bitch in heat  2) They are bored. Patts become bored quite easily and will entertain themselves if they have to. Not what you want! They can become destructive and escape artists.

The Patt has it wired into their system to hunt and kill. So always bare this in mind, they are very game and if catch site of something like a rabbit or even a deer (trust me) they will have a go at chasing it down. So training to recall and obedience is key, I cannot stress how important recall is, really do not be fooled they may love you but they are workers and they will do what comes natural make no mistake about it! Yes it may take a while but being persistant and firm is the best way to train a patt. When I say firm I don't mean a smack or rough handling because to be honest they'll look at you and go "Yeah and what, my bites worse" They just need to know you take NO nonsense, becuase these little dogs are very much the sort of "Give an inch take a mile". They are little dogs but by God do they think they are the biggest thing going. Proper socialisation is another thing you will have to do and start at a very young age! I see WAY too many Patts with dog aggression  Also if you have small furries or a cat, socialisation and SUPERVISED interaction is key. They have a high prey drive and trust me would not think twice about having a go 

After proper training and stimulation exercise etc. A Patterdale is a FAB dog to own. Loyal, faithful, friendly, protective a proper little character. Mine has me in stitches all day! They love to cuddle and would spend all evening on the couch with you if they could :thumbup: They love children if socialised well with them and are proper little family dogs. they will keep you on the go 24/7 make you laugh cry and scream :lol: But I wouldn't want to own any other terrier in the world  


When purchasing a Patterdale terrier make SURE you meet both parents or if the stud is not owned by them, ask if there is either photos or video footage of the dog. this goes for all breeds yes. But You need to check temperament. It is vital the pup starts with a good temperament otherwise you may be slightly doomed. Check parents for any scars for badger baiting or any other sports it should not be partaking in, A working dog is fine mine is a working dog, but make sure they are used correctly and are trained correctly. There are so many breeding for a quick buck nowadays with the patt and crossing all sorts into them. Also getting a Patt from a pet home won't guarantee a more docile temperament. They are workers born and bred. Be warned 

Last note. If you decided to work your Patterdale terrier please research it and if needs be contact someone to help with the training. I CANNOT believe the amount of people I have come up to me and say "oh yeah I let my Patt chase everything across the countryside, he's not very good at it plays with it alot and sometimes I have to finish him off, how do I get him to do it properly?"  In my opinion if this is the case the dog should not be worked. Working your dog is not for leisure it is their job. My Patt is a ratter for farmers. They need to be quick and in there and out done with no messing about. 

If you do choose to get a Patterdale and need any advice feel free to ask  I kinda only skimmed over the edges in this post....Hard to believe right. 


Sorry for the big long rant...I just love this dog so much


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

The 2 miles a walk sounds ideal for a patterdale. Be aware though that they will need very consistant training on recall and obedience. they are a game and hardy little terrier a working animal through and through. Definitely at the harder end of the spectrum of terriers.

This is so true, ive always had terriers (I love the challenge!) and Patterdales really are a true example of how terriers behave, good bits and bad, they are sooooooo worth the hard work in the end though. Mac still seems to learn a little something new every day and I think he really enjoys keeping us humans on our toes!! He has the biggest most amazing personality and will rise to any challenge thrown at him, and he is really perceptive of humans emotions, because he is so intelligent he certainly stands out from my other dogs, and although he is very small, every man he meets falls in love with him.
Mac will swim for hours given half the chance and never tires of dashing around in the woods, swimming in the lake, or playing with our Puppy.

Ive met a few Patterdale owners in the past before having Mac, and I was always aware that they really did love the breed so much, I really understood why when Mac came into our lives!
Patterdales are a wonderful breed, they keep you busy but give so much warmth, love and plently of smiles.


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

While on the Patterdale topic (incase anyone dog out there is seriously thinking of owning a Patterdale and considered rescuing), the dog rescue 'rescue remedies' always has a Patterdale or 3 needing a loving home.


----------



## CMC1985 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hiya. I would like a bitch and also I would like a rough coat. I have taken on board all your really useful advice - of which I am very grateful for! I am concerned as I do work full time - even though I can give a dog loads of exercise around my work - and also all my social time (I used to spend with my dog). Just a bit worried that a Patterdale might go a little stir crazy waiting for me to come home.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

You sound like a great home for a Patterdale - just beware that they are highly and officially NUTS :lol:

I have a male who we adopted from the RSPCA. He quite possibly has SBT in him as he is a bit taller and chunkier than most other Patterdales i've met but he's definitely 100% terrier!! We knew very little about Patterdales when we adopted him and tbh they are probably not the right breed for us as we just can't really keep up with his energy, however we give him plenty of mental exercise as well as physical which is often better than just letting him run riot round a field or wander around the park.

I would say the dog should be alright being left for small amounts of time (obviously not all day) but if you're worried, you could always provide him/her with something such as a Kong to help prevent boredom


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac is fine when left as long has hes got something to do, we crate him if out, and one day a week when my partner and I are both working early my trio are left for six and a half hours, I give them all a little task, like a big meaty bone to chew or a kong and they munch for a while then seem to just sleep until my partner gets home to take them out.

I know that some people are not pro dogs being left when they work full time, but ive got to say that I have alot of friends who do work full time and devote all of their out of work time on their dogs, and the dogs are more than cared for enough and very happy, content dogs, it depends on the dog and the owner really.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Patterdales are loyal but not clingy  As long as you do what you used to with your previous dog and spend the best quality time with the dog when you are together it should be fine. As mentioned crating is useful but make sure she has plenty of activities to do and a comfy bed 

Bess likes to snooze while I'm out we came home once looked through the window and she was on her back snoozing on the sofa :lol: Also as mentioned they can occupy themselves which yes sometimes a bad thing but also quite useful when you're trying to get on 

Ooh I love rough coats  My friend has a few who she works  Mines broken coated. Have you thought about coat colouring? Primarily it is black as 95% of the breed are but you can also get chocolate, tan, black and tan and the rarer but very striking red 
Also have you thought about type? Short-legged usually have quite a bit of staff or perhaps another bull breed in their lines whereas the long legged like mine are usually border/lakelands etc etc

Here is my little lass


----------



## CMC1985 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats really helpful advice. My last dog was a manic heinz variety mix - but I think to narrow it down she was whippet/terrier. She was 5/6 months old when I got her from a rescue centre...she was a stray picked up by the dog warden. In the early days especially she was pretty wild - and having never owned a dog before I am sure I made some mistakes. But she was the most loving dog you could imagine - although she never loved other dogs! She was fine when I left her during the day - always had her kong to play with and in the last few years spent the day on the bed with the cat! Thats also another factor, I do have an aged cat. I would like to get a pup - I guess as with all dogs as long as it was introduced to the cat at an early stage all would be good.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

CMC1985 said:


> Thats really helpful advice. My last dog was a manic heinz variety mix - but I think to narrow it down she was whippet/terrier. She was 5/6 months old when I got her from a rescue centre...she was a stray picked up by the dog warden. In the early days especially she was pretty wild - and having never owned a dog before I am sure I made some mistakes. But she was the most loving dog you could imagine - although she never loved other dogs! She was fine when I left her during the day - always had her kong to play with and in the last few years spent the day on the bed with the cat! Thats also another factor, I do have an aged cat. I would like to get a pup - I guess as with all dogs as long as it was introduced to the cat at an early stage all would be good.


Well if you're after loving Patterdales are very much a snuggle bug  Socialisation with everything from dogs to cats to small furries to children is KEY with a patterdale I cannot stress it enough. With a high prey drive their instict will overpower them especially with cats and small furries. They can live very happily with cats and small furries. Each interaction must be eased into and a positive experience for both sides. With dogs too. They may be little but boy if they are dog aggressive as I have seen many from poor socialisation they can pack a bite and are rough little fighters. I have heard stories of Patterdales killing dogs twice their size so its real important. I'm not trying to make them out to seem dangerous they aren't but they are a breed who needs LOTS of socialisation
They are adaptable little dogs but never ever forget they are working and hunting dogs.


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Patterdales really DONT see their size do they? Our Mac is teeeny, but he is so strong and will NEVER give up! Our Staffie Puppy plays tuggy with him all day long, he is half the size of her and she is very strong already but Mac will not give up and holds onto that tuggy with all of his strength.

Patterdale lover- its really interesting what you say about the breed lines with patterdales, Mac is short legged, very small for a Patterdale and the simularities with his head shape and a bull breed are pretty obvious.
Bess is really beautiful by the way, a stunningly gorgeous Patterdale girl! :001_wub: Mac sends her a cute look and a Patterdale smile!
We meet so few on our travels, ive only ever come across around 5 in total, we saw someone with a Patterdale puppy a few months ago, the owners had got her from rescue, and just last week we met a Patterdale girl, she was bigger than Mac, but it was amazing when they met!! its like they just 'knew' they had found their real playmate, its always lovely to find other patterdale owners out there, as we are usually so pleased to find another Patterdale.


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

CMC1985 said:


> Thats really helpful advice. My last dog was a manic heinz variety mix - but I think to narrow it down she was whippet/terrier. She was 5/6 months old when I got her from a rescue centre...she was a stray picked up by the dog warden. In the early days especially she was pretty wild - and having never owned a dog before I am sure I made some mistakes. But she was the most loving dog you could imagine - although she never loved other dogs! She was fine when I left her during the day - always had her kong to play with and in the last few years spent the day on the bed with the cat! Thats also another factor, I do have an aged cat. I would like to get a pup - I guess as with all dogs as long as it was introduced to the cat at an early stage all would be good.


Sounds as though you would be perfectly matched with a Patterdale,you certainly had your hands full with a whippet terrier cross! the pups are beautiful too, you must keep us posted if you do find one, lots of pics are a requirement.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

daisy34 said:


> Patterdales really DONT see their size do they? Our Mac is teeeny, but he is so strong and will NEVER give up! Our Staffie Puppy plays tuggy with him all day long, he is half the size of her and she is very strong already but Mac will not give up and holds onto that tuggy with all of his strength.
> 
> Patterdale lover- its really interesting what you say about the breed lines with patterdales, Mac is short legged, very small for a Patterdale and the simularities with his head shape and a bull breed are pretty obvious.
> Bess is really beautiful by the way, a stunningly gorgeous Patterdale girl! :001_wub: Mac sends her a cute look and a Patterdale smile!
> We meet so few on our travels, ive only ever come across around 5 in total, we saw someone with a Patterdale puppy a few months ago, the owners had got her from rescue, and just last week we met a Patterdale girl, she was bigger than Mac, but it was amazing when they met!! its like they just 'knew' they had found their real playmate, its always lovely to find other patterdale owners out there, as we are usually so pleased to find another Patterdale.


Haha oh god no when dad gets his lot out (which is about 19 dogs) She still tuffs around strutting her stuff saying i'm boss even to the big labs so it does not matter to them at all haha they think they are the dogs... :lol: They ignore her its hilarious.

Yes as Patterdales are a type of dog not actually a breed (yet hope to get recognised sooner or later ) So much like the lurcher they come in many different shapes and sizes. The smooth coated short legged patts generally do have a lot of bull in their lineage. Whereas the longer legged rougher coated patts tend to have breeds like Lakeland terrier, border terrier, Fox terrier even bedlington terrier in their lines, this is just generally I do see a few long legged rough coated patts that have definitive bull in their lineage however not many if any short legged smooth coats dont have bull in their line. 
Haha oh don't she is such a flirt your poor Mac wouldn't know what hit him  gotta love the patterdale grin especially if you have a bit of chicken in your hand  Suddenly the world revolves around you :lol: Mac is a cutie too he looks quite a bit like bess although his coat looks rougher. 
I feel there is advantages and disadvantages to not seeing many Patterdales. Advantage being that although they have been around a while now they are still a rather fresh breed to people and therefore haven't really been exploited if you will  Disadvanatge being they are such lovely dogs and I feel every (good) home needs a Patterdale  I see quite a few when my dad works on the country shows  Good to have a good chat about them. Bess always seems to react like "Oh, oh my your similar to me how intruiging!!" :lol:

As daisy said Pics of the pup is a MUST and updates  Good luck and if you need help dont hesitate to ask


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

This thread has made my day!
Its so lovely to hear from another person who is 'owned' by a patterdale! 
Ive looked after lots and lots of different terriers, and once youve had a patterdale they just aint leaving!! I was always the real dog lover in my house until I fostered Mac, im not joking, it only took that dog MINUTES to win my other half around! and I just knew that it was going to be a 3 dog house. Men just LOVE patterdales so much, and I completely understand why, they are little but they are all dog, and HUGE in personality!

The really great thing about them is that they truly do make you smile, laugh and grrr! on a daily basis! They can just be so funny!! and the intelligence of them just amazes me!

Haha! Mac would LOVE Bess! He is so submissive most of the time that he would love a strong woman! 
Thanks so much for the info about the breed, weve found very little out there and never really knew what was valid and what wasnt, your description makes PERFECT sense. Mac is very small but he has a very wide top part to his head, I love the soft ears too!

I really must stop talking Patterdales! This is what happens when you let one into your life, they take over and life is never quite the same again, one thing is guaranteed, no matter how crap the day has been, your patterdale will always bring a smile to your face :thumbup:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

daisy34 said:


> This thread has made my day!
> Its so lovely to hear from another person who is 'owned' by a patterdale!
> Ive looked after lots and lots of different terriers, and once youve had a patterdale they just aint leaving!! I was always the real dog lover in my house until I fostered Mac, im not joking, it only took that dog MINUTES to win my other half around! and I just knew that it was going to be a 3 dog house. Men just LOVE patterdales so much, and I completely understand why, they are little but they are all dog, and HUGE in personality!
> 
> ...


Haha my mum believe it or not with the amount of dogs we have has never been a huge dog lover always me and my dad but within minutes of bringing Bess home mum has been a convert. She always says "When you move out I think I'll get myself a little Bess" :lol: Oh God yeah they are the mans terrier according to my dad and brother :lol:
Haha she would have him round her little...paw in minutes. She is such a snooty madame and if you rub her up the wrong way God do you know about it. I privately rescued Bess and she was VERY nervous and very dog aggressive to begin with she still detests westies  But has come on in leaps and bounds and I wouldn't be without her!
I'm very fortunate in the fact that dad is friends with some experienced Patterdale people I also got my hands on a good book "The Patterdale Terrier" By Shaun/Sean Frain. Also the country shows help with asking about different peoples experiences and such 
Haha yeah many a day I have come home sad or woken up sad and Bess has been there shaking her bum away with the tail doing 90 jumping up with the expression of "Mum mum mum me here mum mum" :lol:


----------

